# unbelievable



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

I was just screwing around on the web when I happened upon this site. I think it's unbelievable that you guy's sit around talking drywall. Don't you work hard enough during the day? Then you go home and jump on the computer to talk about how good you are, and how you pay so little and make so much. Go spend some time with your family, I'm sure if everyone on this site worked as hard as they claim, there being missed be someone right now. But I doubt that, when I get home I'm too tired to jump on the computer and talk shop, a shower and supper is about all I get. It kind of reminds me of the low life, mother ‘s in the bar everyday, bragging themselves up, raa, raa, raa, I did this, and I did that. I can't wait for all the warm responses I get, and the big welcomes.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

your entitled to your own oppinion rckslash as for us we probablly like spending a half hour out of our day every now and then shop talking, solving problems that arise,latest gimmicks and gadgets etc. i'll forgive your previous comments and welcome you to join in the discussions whenever you have time or choose to.
have a nice day lol


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ya, I'm sorry that I was so rough with my words. Once I looked around a little, I found some of the stuff quite amuseing. I think I'm hooked and will be frequenting this site more often. Actually things have been pretty slow around here, so I have some more free time too.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

cool feel free to vent off in here as well, typing in frustrations is better than yelling at the wife, this place is actually therapeutic I'm sure contrary to you r 1st statement about family time your wife, kids and marriage may improve when getting a dose of this place every now and then haha


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

rckslash2010 said:


> Ya, I'm sorry that I was so rough with my words. Once I looked around a little, I found some of the stuff quite amuseing. I think I'm hooked and will be frequenting this site more often. Actually things have been pretty slow around here, so I have some more free time too.



trust me bro.....this isnt the last time youll be here on this forum, hahaha...


welcome.


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

I make my kid's come and work for free so I spend ton"s of time with them shhhhhh don't tell the child labor department about that. It's just nice to talk to others that under stand what I'm going though on a day to day basis because lord knows my wife is sick of me complaning and griping about it. By the way before I loged on I tosed the football and base ball around with my kids for an hour before I cleand my tools and then took a shower.
Welcome aborad and it's going to be great to get your input on things.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

haha i do that to muddyman every now and then i to take my kids to work on the weekend get em scraping and sweeping all the time reminding them that if they don't stay in school that this is what they got to look forward to.
Well lets just say my kids happily go to school and plan a secondary education upon graduation so they won't have to have a labor intensive job like dear old dad lol


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

Ya I was always told by my dad(the one who taught me drywall)"Son you'll ether work with your brain or you bronze" guess you know which one I picked....I could have been an astronaut instead!


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

ahh space travel is overrated anyway


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

My wife doesn't think I'm funny, so I come on here and give my jabs. From what I see from responses, I think you guys appreciate it. I dunno?


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

I can't stand bringing my kid to work, he's 16 and srapes out and sweeps in slow motion. He lacks motivation, and is in the way. I think it's funny though, he act's like a strong tough guy, till I have him on the end of the sheet and I'm dragging him around the house. Kids these day's just don't seem to have it, at least my kid doesn't.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow that was a hell of a first post. You came off a little of an as##ole. You'll fit right in. And you do seem hooked already. If you get a chance check out contractortalk.com too. FYI don't ever ask pricing questions:whistling2:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

^ perfectly stated!


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

rckslash2010 said:


> I can't stand bringing my kid to work, he's 16 and srapes out and sweeps in slow motion. He lacks motivation, and is in the way. I think it's funny though, he act's like a strong tough guy, till I have him on the end of the sheet and I'm dragging him around the house. Kids these day's just don't seem to have it, at least my kid doesn't.


 
man....every kid is this way at 16, trust me.

all 16 years olds THINK theyre 'mature' and tough just because they can drive....but it is not this way, nooooo way........i learned from myself, as well as my brother and others that i see growing up, that mindset truly arrives around the age of 22 -- realistically.

especially nowadays, kids mature a lot later...with the abundance of digital information coming from every angle, teens process information much more slowly.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think they're all just stupid in general, and today's generation lacks ambition


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

it could also be that we put higher expectations on our own and may be comparing them to us, when ya hire a guy off the street thats green you probablly don't expect to much of him in the first few days except a good work ethic and a willingness to learn, the kids probablly have no desire to work in the trade at there age yet, anyways whats dad gunna do, fire me good i'll get to go home back to my xbox


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

lol, just like the saying goes, "buy 'em books and send 'em to school, and what do they do?"


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

My wife’s nephew is staying with us for a little while, till he gets back on his feet. Yesterday,_ I had to teach him how to mop a floor, he' 23 years old.__  I tried to teach him how to hang rock a couple years ago, but gave up after about 3 day's. Some people are untrainable, and I don't have the patience._


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

a 6" broad knife across the forehead does wonders, just make sure to do it the right way. othewise they'll end up w/ a doctor visit


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

rckslash2010 said:


> My wife’s nephew is staying with us for a little while, till he gets back on his feet. Yesterday,_ I had to teach him how to mop a floor, he' 23 years old.__ I tried to teach him how to hang rock a couple years ago, but gave up after about 3 day's. Some people are untrainable, and I don't have the patience._


 
ehh.....23 and has to 'learn' how to mop a floor?.........well, THAT'S bad.....i have to admit.


...


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i was useless and unemployable until i was 22. i was the guy who was always sick after payday. it wasn't until i had to pay my own rent and feed myself that i changed. i'm only 27 now but a lot has changed. my boss is trying to get me to work "winter hours". by that he means no more than 8 hours a day. its like pulling teeth because i always have my sights set on what i want done for the day and i like to stay until its done. not only that but i have a wife, a little girl and another on the way. not to mention a mortgage , vehicle payments ,countless bills and every other fun thing that pops up. but i'm babbling. i know you guys all have the same stuff going on. all i'm saying is, give the manchild time. there is life after prolonged adolescence.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> My wife doesn't think I'm funny, so I come on here and give my jabs. From what I see from responses, I think you guys appreciate it. I dunno?


i think your super duper. way to go team.
:thumbsup:


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, now that I've found this forum, I have to get up an extra half hour in the morning so I can play around on here. Thanks guys.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

And you were the one to knock us to begin with! bet you feel dumb now! lol


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

rckslash2010 said:


> Well, now that I've found this forum, I have to get up an extra half hour in the morning so I can play around on here. Thanks guys.


sigh, i know.....hahhahha.....its sometimes one of the FIRST things i view in the morning, next to all my online news sources.

ill find my self browsing for at least an hour sometimes.....then i realize "oh crap....my employees are already in the shop!"

hahah.....


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> And you were the one to knock us to begin with! bet you feel dumb now! lol


I feel dumb a lot, so it doesn't matter, it all turns into the same.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I feel ya buddy, it's all good.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

over the years I have had my daughter work full time, she likes the work when we have plaster crown to fix, she doesn't like the sanding, but she can paint. now my son he's auto mechanic, but he doesn't care for the dust of plaster and drywall, but he worked with me when he was younger, I found that giving them a good pay check got allot more work out of them, but now they are both in their twenties. kids are like spronges you may think they aint paying attention but they are. unless their dumb as a stump.



www.frankawitz.net


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

Payed? They should be happy to have a roof over their head with hot, running water, and food on their plate.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah, as much as I agree with you, that's not the case with teens. Hell, they want something for nothing, at least this way they're working!


----------



## boardman (Mar 23, 2009)

I recently made the mistake of taking my step son on an out of town reno,6 foot 2,and weighs 260 lbs,tough guy type,after 23 years hanging drywall and training many young guys, its the first time ,I HAD SEEN SOMEONE SCRAP OUT WITH THEIR FEET.I sent him back to his x-box on the greyhound,when I was younger we all took pride in being or trying to be the hardest worker on the crew,those days are gone.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Scrap with his feet? Maybe he should have had to use his THUMB for the ride home!!!

Had a guy once break broom handles by ramming the broom against a corner. He broke two handles before I figured it out. He walked home (at least til out of my sight).


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Drywallers are our own breed of crazy,we have to talk to each other because other trades/professions look at us like we're klingons or something. Ever try to explain why you cant work around a room full of furniture? "But it's only a half inch wide" is the most used phrase in the world. 

Training? LOL I had my brother in law,who allegedly ran an entire crew in the cable/utility business, helping me last year. I couldn't get him past learning a screw pattern! You tell me....does a 5 inch space look close to a 26 inch space? Can you tell the difference between too close and too far? I didn't expect precise 16 inch patterns but one stud had 2 screws 5 inches apart,the next was 26 between screws I MEASURED IT FOR HIM. He couldn't grasp that they weren't the same and forget telling him to 'quarter' the sheet. He also couldn't understand why we didn't start a ceiling off one wall then come off the other wall and put the rip in the middle. I told him there has to be a rolled edge to rolled edge......blank stare....I said the long edge of the sheet has a bevel for tape to fit into....he said we could use the sides ( ??!???!!???) and leave the middle out. He moved the benches over to the other wall while I was cutting the next sheet,I put them back under the next run and he stomped outside and sat down the rest of the day. This is a grown man. Recently he needed work again,dumb me let him work again. He started disagreeing with me again then went outside and started yelling at a Mexican sider to stop staring at him. I paid him more then I should have right on the spot and told him we couldn't afford him. Now I'm another layer of ****head. Oh well.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

*Another Ungrateful Wiener Kid*

I just fired my helper after 3 years, young kid spoiled by me. I told him 3 times about screwing into the rock past the paper. It dont take a whole sheet to reset your gun. The last time I told him he gives me an attitude saying "I told you why Kevin" And I'm like ya but 10 screws later and you still don't have it?? SO he's all whatever Kevin, Whatever, As if I'm the one who cant be told nothin. Told him to get the F*** outa here, and he says "Have fun", Yeah like I need him. These young guys need need their asses smacked more when there kids. Spare the rod and spoil the child.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I guess from the sounds of it, it would be better to have the Mexican guys back:whistling2: at least they don't talk back in a langauge you can understand:laughing:


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Frankawitz said:


> I guess from the sounds of it, it would be better to have the Mexican guys back:whistling2: at least they don't talk back in a langauge you can understand:laughing:


 Funny, but untrue. I ran an add earlier when this kid angered me. Phone rang off the hook. Got a whole page of guys wanting to work. I just hate training people, how to do things MY way.


----------

